# Lighting - What am I missing?



## harbisgirl (May 5, 2006)

Hello,

I'm new at all this so please bear with me.

I have a 20 gallon (tall/display tank) with a light fixture for one strip light.

Here is what I think I need, please correct me if I'm wrong :
I realize I need to get a good _fluorescent _light (Coralife seems to be the favorite around here but I don't know which model), at about 2 watts per gallon, and that it should be between 6500k - 10000k. (what does that mean anyway?)

My problem is that I can't find the right wattage. I'm searching on Drs Foster & Smith and these light bulbs come in like, 15 watts. Do I need to get a new fixture to hold 2 lights ? I'm also not sure how the wattage is counted. Can I do like, 15 watts from the expensive light, then the other 40 watts from a less expensive Home Depot 'natural daylight' bulb or something? But then how would that effect the whole 6500k-10,000k thing

Also, I can't seem to find the product reviews section. I saw the sticky that said to look in the APC Features in the header but...I dont see an APC Features button..


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

For a 20g tall, I would look at a 55W PC (AH-Supply) fixture or retrofit kit using a 6500K (or higher) rated bulb. If you are determined to use conventional flourescents, there are plant friendly T8 & T5 fixtures & bulbs out there, but you'd probably have to overdrive 'em to get enough light to the lower regions of a 20g tall tank.


----------



## harbisgirl (May 5, 2006)

Squawkbert said:


> I would look at a 55W PC (AH-Supply) fixture or retrofit kit using a 6500K (or higher) rated bulb.


Thank you for your suggestion. Now..what does that mean?  I know NOTHING about any of this. The only thing I am used to worrying about is my Mercury Vapor UVB bulb on my 200 gallon turtle tank, but that doesnt require any fancy fixtures or anything - its just a specific bulb put in a standard fixture.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

What he is trying to say is that you should get a power compact light, they are a bit brighter then flourescents and one bulb on a standard compact flourescent is 55 watts which would put you at 2.5 watts per gal. watts per gal is just a rough estimate that gets you in the right ballpark for growing plants, just take number of watts and divide by your aquarium size to get watts per gal. Yes it is a different fixture then your regular flourescents, you cant take a power compact bulb and put it in your regulor flourescent fixture.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Go to Compact Fluorescent Lighting Kits

Order either a 55 watt kit or a 36 watt kit.

Order a 6700k bulb for the kit you want.

Order the directions.

Wait for package to arrive, normally 2-3 days.

Sit down, read the directions, read them again, follow them.

Enjoy the tank.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's another alternative. It's Coralife's 24" 2 X 14 watt NO T5 freshwater fixture. It will give you 1.4 wpg. Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-24" at Big Al's Online


----------



## harbisgirl (May 5, 2006)

The light kit scares me. I'm still learning, so I don't think I should be undertaking any DIY/Some assembly required projects. Plus its a little pricy.

Left C, Thanks for the link- that looks simpler. How do I get up to the 2 watts per gallon mark? Can I get different bulbs for that?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

harbisgirl said:


> Left C, Thanks for the link- that looks simpler. How do I get up to the 2 watts per gallon mark? Can I get different bulbs for that?


No, you don't have to change bulbs.

These T5 fixtures are efficient. Probably 1.4wpg of T5 lighting is fairly close to 2 wpg of regular T12 fluorescent lighting.

These 2x14w T5 fixtures are narrow (~3.25") and all you have to do is add another fixture if you want more wattage. Two fixtures will give you 2.8 wpg and ~7" of used space across the top of your tank.

Coralife has two other T5 fixtures that you can use. One is a 1x14w T5 Colormax and the other is a 1x14w T5 10,000K fixture. They are even narrower than the 2x14w fixtures. Coralife's web site is down and I can't show them to you. It's www.esuweb.com. Then go to Coralife and then go to fluorescent fixtures.

You want 2 wpg. What I would do is to buy two different fixtures. One would be the 2x14w fixture with the Colormax and the 6700K bulb. The other fixture could be the one with the 1x14w 10,000K bulb (my preference for a good combination of lighting) or the 1x14w Colormax bulb.

So, by using a 2x14w fixture and a 1x14w fixture; you would have 42w or 2.1 wpg. Since these fixtures are narrow, they will only take up ~6" to 7" of space on the top of the aquarium. You'll have plenty of space left over.

I would also get the Twin Tube Versa-Top for your 24" aquarium. The back panel is longer and the front panel is narrower than a regular Versa-Top. It's made with thicker glass too. Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: All-Glass Twin-Tube Versa-Tops

I hope this helps and if I can get to Coralife's site; I'll show you the other two fixtures that I mentioned.


----------



## harbisgirl (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for providing dimensions, that's really helpful. I was worried about how much space it would take up - its only a 20 gallon and a tall/narrow one at that. The site is still down, I'll definitely check it out when its up, thank you 

Just curious: Why would you suggest two separate fixtures instead of one? Something to with reflections or something?

Regarding the Versa Top: I thought you should have glass between your water and your light, as it will block certain wavelengths of light (such as UVB)?not


If you say 1.4 wpg of T5 is good enough, then I trust you. So I think I'll get the Coralife strip light from Big Als that you recommended.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

harbisgirl said:


> Thanks for providing dimensions, that's really helpful. I was worried about how much space it would take up - its only a 20 gallon and a tall/narrow one at that. The site is still down, I'll definitely check it out when its up, thank you .


You're very welcome.

I know that your tank is ~12" wide and I wanted to let you know so that you could decide.

Now, I don't think that the site is down. I think I have a problem with my security software settings. I did some upgrades and I'm still working on it.



harbisgirl said:


> Just curious: Why would you suggest two separate fixtures instead of one? Something to with reflections or something?.


It has nothing to do with reflectors that I suggested two. You were wanting 2 wpg and I was giving you options.

These fixtures come in single bulb and twin bulb versions only. There's also freshwater and saltwater ones.

They're so narrow that I was letting you know how much space is taken up by them.



harbisgirl said:


> Regarding the Versa Top: I thought you should have glass between your water and your light, as it will block certain wavelengths of light (such as UVB)?not.


That true for HQI lighting. You need a glass cover to block the UV light. It's not needed with most fluorescent bulbs.

This particular Versa-Top is a heavy duty one and is made for lights ~6" wide. The regular Versa-Top has a shorter rear section and a wider front section than the twin tube model and it's made of thinner glass.

If you want a glass top; this would be a better choice because you won't have to move the fixtures back to open the front of the regular Versa-Top.

The fixtures come with an acrylic cover and you don't have to use a Versa-Top at all. I like open top tanks. All my tanks are open top.



harbisgirl said:


> If you say 1.4 wpg of T5 is good enough, then I trust you. So I think I'll get the Coralife strip light from Big Als that you recommended.


I'd try 2x14w T5 Freshwater Colormax/6700K fixture first. You can easily add another one down the road if you want to grow plants requiring higher lighting.

The 1x14w 10,000K T5 fixture is found in the saltwater section and the 1x14w T5 Colormax fixture is found in the freshwater section.

From what I've read, the Colormax bulb doesn't grow plants quite as well as the 6700K bulb and the 10,000K bulb. That's why I recommended what I did.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## harbisgirl (May 5, 2006)

I think its the website, I can't get in either. I will look into it when the site comes back up. 

Thanks again LeftC, I really appreciate your patience and explanations!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You're welcome.

I'm glad that you told me that you couldn't get the site either. I really didn't want to mess with my computer settings.


----------



## harbisgirl (May 5, 2006)

Hm. I went to order the fixture and...my tank is 20" wide, not 24". I can't find any 20" fixtures on foster smith or big als. The only one petsmart had was the one I have with 1 bulb, and then a figture for 2 of the compact bulbs. Now what? =(


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

OK.

You're gonna have to change your game plan. T5 bulbs only come in ~24, ~36, and ~48" sizes.

I just browsed this thread, and it seems like you have a 20 tall tank....and you say it's 20" wide?

To hit low-light levels: Coralife 20" Aqualight Power Compact Strip Light- 1X28Watt at Big Al's Online

To hit ~2 WPG:
Current USA Satellite 20" 40 Watt Power Compact Fixture-Single Strip W/Lunar Light at Big Al's Online
You can also get the Orbit fixture. A little more expensive, but better quality.

I believe there's a Coralife 36w 20" strip out there, but I'm not quite sure...

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Okay, you will probably HATE what I'm going to say; however, down the road, if you find you really love a tank with plants you WILL thank me! If you're 20 high is just 20" long you have an XHigh - (extra high). A standard 20 tall is (24x12x16).

If it were me, and I want a light which will grow plants well I would spend around $75 to $100.00 bucks for a good unit. Now, listen closely, you _will_ be spending this money to fit a fixture to a tank which is the ULTIMATE P.I.T.A., size!!! A 20 XHigh is just a really high 10 gallon, they have the exact same foot print - 20"L x 10"W. You have very small space to layout plants and the tall 24" height makes it very difficult to reach in and work. I hate reaching to the bottom of a 24" tank; I have five tanks and one is 24" deep, I resist working in that the most. If you have anywhere in the room, or your home where you can put just a little bit bigger tank: *DO IT NOW!* Then, happily spend the money to purchase a light unit to match the great tank.

Take A Deep Breath, I'm not talking monster tanks. Look at a 29 gallon: 30" long x 12" deep x 18" high. It is _so_ much easier to reach into an 18" deep tank; you're lighting also is stronger at this depth. OKAY, you can do it! You're just looking for another 10" of space on the desk/table/countertop. I shopped around and purchased my 29 gallon for $48.00.

When you're working with plants, it's all about the footprint: how much SPACE you have to arrange and plant. A 20 XHigh is 200 sq. inches; a 29 gallon would be 360 sq inches of fun to plant! You'll be almost doubling you're footprint.

The other big advantage to upgrading the tank is you then have a better selection of light units to choose from!

You're already planning to upgrade the lighting, may as well just do it and upgrade the tank too. Spend $100 and have a tank you'll end up mad at *OR* spend $150 and end up with a tank you'll be happy, happy, happy to work in.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Mud Pie Mama has a good point.

With a 24" or 36" tank, you're going to have a lot more lighting options, not to mention a workable depth.


----------



## harbisgirl (May 5, 2006)

Phooey. Unfortunately the tank fits into a corner and only allows for a few more inches. My husband will kill me if I get another tank. We already have a 200 gallon in our living room against the wall for my turtle. The 20 gal is just supposed to be for breeding plants and fish for turt food, but unfortunately its turned into an obsession. What a predicament. I just spent hours yesterday breaking down my tank and adding flourite substrate (you convinced me in my other thread, mama). That was $50. That's alot in our world. Man, this really sucks


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

harbisgirl said:


> *its turned into an obsession.*


OH MY! How True! How true - me too!


harbisgirl said:


> What a predicament. I just spent hours yesterday breaking down my tank and adding flourite substrate (you convinced me in my other thread, mama). That was $50. That's alot in our world. Man, this really sucks


So, sorry about that!  But don't worry it will all be good in the end. Work with what you have right now. However, I find it's always a very good thing to think of, and examine all your options, then when you settle on one you don't worry if you should have done something else.

Pssss. Are you sure about the space? 8-[ Got Four Inches? Hmmm, what about a regular 20 gallon - 24" x 12" x 16". I've seen regular 20's for just $30.00. That husband? Bahh, he'll get over it and forgive you - eventually!

My first tank was a disasterous money-pit when I started with plants. I bought one light fixture, it was'nt enough; I needed a second one. I started with Emperor 400's for filtration - two of them - they're now sitting unused in boxes after I purchase two Filstar XP canister units. Then there's the CO2; HA! The tank was starting to do better, but then the new pressurized CO2 started to disolve the limestone contaminates in my bargain/hardware store pea gravel. Total nightmare; my KH kept rocketing thru the roof and my tank was clouded. That was the first time I did a full tank breakdown on my 75 gallon! Unfortunately the 1" of pea gravel had mixed too much with the 2" of flourite in the base layer. I know, I know! _But_ I did'nt know then! I thought the pea gravel would look nicer. I NOW HAVE FIVE BAGS OF Flourite blended with pea gravel as a mulch around my birdbath outside!  OUCH! Lord, if I knew then what I know now!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I had a 20g XXTall. It was like two 10g tanks on top of each other. I had to use a step ladder to work in it. I had a 2x28w Hamilton fixture on it. It grew some plants OK. I ended up giving it to a friend because it was a PITA.

Have you looked at a 15g High? It's dimensions are 20x10x18.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I just had an idea for your 20g XXTall. Coralife makes a 1x65w 6700K Freshwater Aqualight that is 24" long. Someone posted a picture of it over their 10g tank. ~2" hangs off of each side but where the light comes out of the bulb is ~20". It was a nice looking tank too.

I don't know if you have 24" of room to play with. It's just a suggestion and I hope it helps.
Fixture: Coralife Freshwater Aqualight- 24" Power Compact Light-1 x 65W at Big Al's Online
Get the Aqualight Plus legs. They are much stronger than the regular legs. They come in two colors - black and clear:
Black: Coralife Aqualight Plus Mounting Legs-4pk-Black at Big Al's Online
Clear: Coralife Aqualight Plus Mounting Legs-4 pk-Clear at Big Al's Online

Here's a 20" 6700K Quad Freshwater Aqualight that will work on your 20 XXTall. I have one on a 15g High. You need CO2 and ferts with it. You can use the same Plus legs.
Coralife Freshwater Aqualight-20" 6700K Quad-96 Watt at Big Al's Online
My tank is open top and I use these flip up legs. Coralife Aqualight Adjustable Mounting Legs at Big Al's Online


----------



## harbisgirl (May 5, 2006)

mama speaks the truth. I think if i'm going to invest so much money, i might as well bite the bullet and get another tank. I think a 24" would juuust fit in the corner. I'll get a bulb for this one until then. As long as it fits in the corner and it isnt too expensive I think my hubby will go for it. Poor honey is so patient with me. A 200 gal on one side of the living room, a 20 on the other, a 55 in the garage and here I am asking for more. I just can't help myself.


----------

